# Grenade BOV.. sick



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Well now that im boosted i have been looking into more custom bits as far as little things around the bay to spice things up. Stumbled across these bad boys and got me thinking where could i buy one and what other crazy designs have been made. 










anyone with more pics of cool creative BOV's please share:beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Stussy NJ said:


> Well now that im boosted i have been looking into more custom bits as far as little things around the bay to spice things up. Stumbled across these bad boys and got me thinking where could i buy one and what other crazy designs have been made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eurojet makes them... been out for awhile now... other options... tial hks and ebay thats bout it...


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

i guess im just a day late and a dollar short ha, no one really tries to do a custom DOV at all?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Stussy NJ said:


> i guess im just a day late and a dollar short ha, no one really tries to do a custom DOV at all?


 besides different powder paint or anodizing not really.... forgot forge in there too


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

hmm i like the euro jet "frag" one, any feedback on its performance?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

A few of our guys used these but on MK5's. 

EJ made us Camo keychains last year. It takes alotta work to camo anno 









On sale here  
http://www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com/product/keychain-camo-hotness 

As for me, i thought about it. To flashy IMO. I rather a camo Tial or HKS. That would be nice.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

ha neat keychain i did notice they dont offer the camo on the frag DV anymore but what ya going to do i would just be happy with the normal or black one. My set up is a 16v running a 16g only pushing 8-12 psi as of now and want to upgrade my DV to either the frag or a good BOV


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been running one for some time now. I like it. 

This is the new setup, messy setup as i just finished installing intercooler.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

looks sweet in the bay i think ill have to order me one :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

that looks awesome!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

call me old fashioned - Tial FTW! I've tried a number of valves and this bad boy is where it's at.


----------



## ckowalik13 (Aug 4, 2011)

where can i get one of them


----------

